# HILLBILLY BOY!



## glass man (Jun 1, 2013)

I LIKE EM FRENCH FRIED TATORS. ..Lets all get nakid and have a big ole group hug!![] JIMMIE ROGERS


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 1, 2013)

Nakid's a dern fine idea Jaymee dang it's hotter'n momma's kitchen out thar.. done did me some more paintin today got me a nice head a cabbage to blow at the bottle show tomorry.. my belly's growlin like a mad dog now, gotta stick some beers in me and order a bigole  pile'a hush puppies and pork samiches.. yeaahh buddy!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 1, 2013)

WOW Charlie, Your spelling has improved since we last typed !!  You used to use a lot of big words like " Articulate" and some other fine words. I'm glad to see your finally learning our language down here!!!   Have a nice Day !!!!  Kevin..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 1, 2013)

Much obliged, neighbor! Yip them aig heads taklin al fancy like round Princeton thar sure start to rub off on ya if ya ain't 'tentive like..


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 1, 2013)

yall furgot ta say yeeeeehawwwww !!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 1, 2013)

Had the tooth brush been invented anywhere else it would have been called a teeth brush.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 2, 2013)

Well looks like somebody got their hand up the wrong sleeve there.. thought we was bein' polite 'n' nayberly nall ..but now some body is countin' tooth's? well burn my britches..


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I LIKE EM FRENCH FRIED TATORS. ..Lets all get nakid and have a big ole group hug!![] JIMMIE ROGERS


 

 Your tator line made me think of the movie Sling Blade.  Ummmhmmm...

 PD


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....... [][][]


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 YEP that was what it was meant to be..love that movie..Especially when the play music "?" on the front porch!!HA!

 MICKY MOST that plays drums in the band..really played for Dylan during when Bobby went electric amd levon Helms bowed out cause he got tired of getting booed every night!!

 CHARLIE YOU ARE GETTING  DOWN HOME DOWN!!HA!!I enjoyed that!!JAMIE


----------

